
Facebook Has Been Intentionally Crashing Its Android App on Users (2016) - Alupis
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/apps/news/a18837/facebook-has-been-intentionally-crashing-its-android-app-on-users/
======
bpicolo
I suspect people will keep coming back because people are pretty used to
internet services being flaky in general? The internet is not a shining
pedestal of uptime.

~~~
jonomw
Another possibility is people expect developers to fix such fatal flaws and
thus wait some time until the app may have been updated in the background.

Or it could be possible that a normal user doesn't know how to resolve the
error, so they ignore the app until a later time that it works.

------
mbilker
I guess they forgot about me. I use iOS but since the app takes so long to
load I just stopped using it. I consider it to be a bit heavy.

~~~
jedikv
Well this is one clue why - [http://quellish.tumblr.com/post/126712999812/how-
on-earth-th...](http://quellish.tumblr.com/post/126712999812/how-on-earth-the-
facebook-ios-application-is-so)

Apparently (in 2015 at least), the iOS app had over 18,000 classes. There was
even a presentation with a FB dev bragging about it's 'scale' tho suspiciously
it's been scrubbed from the web

~~~
zimpenfish
Something I don't get about this is that it seems to be largely just a web
view - what are all those classes doing?

------
abandonliberty
I'm surprised whenever I see anyone running Facebook for Android. I haven't in
years. Unnecessarily resource intensive, buggy, and slow.

Overall, I can't fault them for this testing. It's understandable given the
impact that Google could have on Facebook by dropping their app from the
store.

------
vorotato
That's what you say when you can't stop your app from crashing.

------
longwave
Note this article is over a year old.

------
pmontra
My Xperia X came with the Facebook app pre-installed. I disabled it and I'm
using the mobile site with Firefox and ublock. I think I still count as one
that came back.

------
vonklaus
I made & deleted a profile on Facebook ysterday for branding a product. Yelp
and google biz as well.

In my experience, it provides little value for startups except in narrow
arenas (cause or nprofit/physical consumer product) and is a time sink.

It reminded me of what a pain it was and it was worth having an hour as a sunk
cost. If you are raising, it provides a minimal amount of validation and
credibility, but time is much better spent elsewhere

------
jeremy7600
I always view Facebook in Chrome on Android. No need for an app. Another good
reason to keep on keepin' on.

~~~
guelo
Well to me it seems they've also been randomly breaking the web app. Besides
the intentional off and on again Messanger functionality, I've seen random
breakeages especially around posting. Maybe it's not intentional but knowing
Facebook's manipulative history I wouldn't be surprised.

~~~
chinathrow
Use mbasic.facebook.com and messages work again. It's unusable on
m.facebook.com due to the app store redirect to install Messenger.

------
Raed667
I have switched from the Android app, to the web version on Firefox + uBlock
... I don't regret it at all

------
matheweis
Label 2016, please...

------
astrodust
Dance, monkey, dance.

Facebook lost me almost a decade ago because of their inane bullshit.

------
ralphc
My iOS app has crashed several times in a row today. Hmmmm....

------
Papirola
After a couple of crashes, I uninstalled mine.

